# New owner looking for folding legs



## Halunke (Sep 8, 2013)

I am a first time motorhome owner bought 3 months ago. I love it and want to spend all my time in the van. I have just had 10 days in Southern Ireland, fantastic. Does anyone know where I could get the fold up legs that go on thee d of the piece of wood that is used to make the seats into a double bed.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

First try might be CAK Tanks:

http://www.caktanks.co.uk/CAK - Download Catalogue.htm

As a new owner you'll need their address anyway- a very useful firm.

Another possibility is O'Leary's Motorhomes of Hull:

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/

Enjoy your new life and welcome to MHF !

G


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You could try the CI owners club www.rollerteamownersclub.com/ they usually have the specific marque information you ask for.

Alan


----------

